# Dave palumbo diet



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

I have recently been reading about Dave Palumbo's diet and will be following this rather than take cytomel.

I am currently on pct so can not take any gear therefore I would lose to much muscle if taking T3

Can anybody tell me where to purchase the testing strips to test if I am in ketosis mode.

Thanks

NN


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ugm-supplies.com do keto sticks.

why you would want to go on keto is beyond me though. good luck


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> ugm-supplies.com do keto sticks.
> 
> *why you would want to go on keto is beyond me though.* good luck


que the debate


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi Big Dom could you please elborate?

Any feedback neg or pos would be appreciated.



BigDom86 said:


> ugm-supplies.com do keto sticks.
> 
> why you would want to go on keto is beyond me though. good luck


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Rob

Your thoughs?

nn



robisco11 said:


> que the debate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if you want to cut weight a bit just limit carbs and do a bit of cardio. no reason to do keto which is unhealthy for the body. i know lots of people who have had very high cholesterol from going keto


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi big dom

I need to seriously lose my stomach, i appreciate your comments, was planning on trying it for 2 weeks only.

regards

nn



BigDom86 said:


> if you want to cut weight a bit just limit carbs and do a bit of cardio. no reason to do keto which is unhealthy for the body. i know lots of people who have had very high cholesterol from going keto


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I think keto type diets are ok but not for long periods at a time, As big dom says they aint very healthy. Starting your diet off with keto would be ok, i'd say do it for about 4 weeks then start adding carbs :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

long terms keto diets are also a sure fire way to making yourself carb sensitive, just lower the carbs slightly and up the cardio.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

keto stix can be bought of ebay too


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi all

thanks for the advice, amn aiming to do it just for 4 weeks .

regards

nn


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I was keto from Jan 09 to Mid Jul 09. Used CKD. That's how I got into the shape shown on my avvy. I highly recommend it, but I wouldn't do the Dave Palumbo method which I believe is just 1 cheat meal a week, and the rest Keto. I did Lyle McDonalds CKD almost to the letter. It's a relatively easy diet, and all the myths that is bad for you is just spin from the anti Dr Atkins crowd. Also, I have yet to see conclusive evidence that high cholesterol is any kind of indicator for bad things. And that isn't from lack of reading, I've read several books on fats, and modern thinking is a big fat lie.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

nearlynatural said:


> hi all
> 
> thanks for the advice, amn aiming to do it just for 4 weeks .
> 
> ...


4 weeks is a waste of time. It will take about 3 weeks for the body to switch to keto preference. It's a sh1t for the first 3 weeks, then it's pretty easy, and you feel great.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

big joe you doubt high cholesterol is a factor in cardiovascular disease? your having a laugh right?> maybe if you said pattern A and pattern B LDL particles will predispose you to these differences i may listen and agree.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> big joe you doubt high cholesterol is a factor in cardiovascular disease? your having a laugh right?> maybe if you said pattern A and pattern B LDL particles will predispose you to these differences i may listen and agree.


That's whole different subject. But your post quoted high cholesterol which not a marker for anything! Without repeating myself I have posted more detail on my cholesterol thoughts below

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/82350-does-high-cholesterol-really-cause-heart-disease.html#post1357348


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

It takes 3-4 days for your body to make the transition to using fats as carbs so 4 weeks would be ok depending on how much weight you want to lose. Everyone will have have different opinions on keto so try it and see how you get on with it is the best mate


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I was keto from Jan 09 to Mid Jul 09. Used CKD. That's how I got into the shape shown on my avvy. I highly recommend it, but I wouldn't do the Dave Palumbo method which I believe is just 1 cheat meal a week, and the rest Keto. I did Lyle McDonalds CKD almost to the letter. It's a relatively easy diet, and all the myths that is bad for you is just spin from the anti Dr Atkins crowd. Also, I have yet to see conclusive evidence that high cholesterol is any kind of indicator for bad things. And that isn't from lack of reading, I've read several books on fats, and modern thinking is a big fat lie.


Hi Big joe

Thanks for the adviuce, really appreciate it. Could you tell where Icould find the link the the CKD diet please?

Kind regards

NN


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

This is not a direct link as I think that is wrong, but this page will give you one.

http://www.filestube.com/0fd7fb9b5acb568003ea/details.html


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> This is not a direct link as I think that is wrong, but this page will give you one.
> 
> http://www.filestube.com/0fd7fb9b5acb568003ea/details.html


Thanks big joe.


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

big joe

is it still possible to gain muscle whilst on either diets?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

nearlynatural said:


> big joe
> 
> is it still possible to gain muscle whilst on either diets?


That's debatable, some say yes, others no. Dr Mario Di Pisquale thinks you can in his book the anabolic diet which is a ckd, and Dan Duchaine thinks it's possible in his book Body Opus which is also a ckd book. My own personal opinion is that it is not really a desirable goal on a CKD. The best to expect is stripping away bodyfat whilst maintaining nearly all current muscle mass. There's just not enough insulin around to support growth, but if you do a 48 hour carb up at weekends then there may be some anabolism during this period.


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> That's debatable, some say yes, others no. Dr Mario Di Pisquale thinks you can in his book the anabolic diet which is a ckd, and Dan Duchaine thinks it's possible in his book Body Opus which is also a ckd book. My own personal opinion is that it is not really a desirable goal on a CKD. The best to expect is stripping away bodyfat whilst maintaining nearly all current muscle mass. There's just not enough insulin around to support growth, but if you do a 48 hour carb up at weekends then there may be some anabolism during this period.


Hi Joe

I have downloaded the PDF and its quite detailed.

thanks

NN


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

nearlynatural said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently been reading about Dave Palumbo's diet and will be following this rather than take cytomel.
> 
> ...


i read about dave palumbos diet alright. i bought some keto sticks in the chemist..... only cost me 8 euro for 50... wouldnt mind only for i never even tried using the diet in the end


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

heres a good link for keto diet/info

keto info


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks andy


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> if you want to cut weight a bit just limit carbs and do a bit of cardio. no reason to do keto which is unhealthy for the body. i know lots of people who have had very high cholesterol from going keto


 dont you only get high cholestrol from too much unhealthy fat in your diet? as this diet uses fat as fuel and will also burn off unhealthy fats for fuel first coz healthy fats are stored longer than trans fat ect.... so that should elliminate any issues with cholesterol as before you get the chance to get cholesterol you will have burned the fat off and used it a fuel...also fat increases testosterone levels as test in laymans terms is basicly made from fat..........ppl got high cholesterol of normal keto diets as they advocate that you eat bacon and cheese and stuff which are all full of unhealthy fats


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi ste

thanks for the info

nn


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate i dont know how it works. all i know is that many guys i know who went on keto started having bp issues, got blood tests done and their cholesterol was very high


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> mate i dont know how it works. all i know is that many guys i know who went on keto started having bp issues, got blood tests done and their cholesterol was very high


 hay not saying your wrong or nothing lol, but the conventinal keto diet is just low carbs, protien, and a shed load of rubbish fats like bacon sausage ect, so if they done that type of keto like the atkins diet they will suffer from high cholesterol,but the palumbo diet coz its bodybuilding based its made with healthy fats and loads of protien, we can store efa's ( healthy fats) for days upto two weeks so you will allways burn the bad fats off first as fuel and save the essetial fats for better use like lowering cholesterol and good heart and brain health ect and also boost test levles..........keto is harsh on the liver though it puts the liver under strain while its making ketones....

i didnt explain myself well in the first post my 5 month old daughter was crying so i rushed my post to feed her


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

nearlynatural said:


> hi ste
> 
> thanks for the info
> 
> nn


 ok nn


----------



## mart08uk (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread makes me more unsure wether i should do a keto diet, or just have limited carbs and eat healthy, with cardio also obviously... Dont know what the do tbh haha


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

mart08uk said:


> This thread makes me more unsure wether i should do a keto diet, or just have limited carbs and eat healthy, with cardio also obviously... Dont know what the do tbh haha


 ive had fantastic results on this diet, but ive just come off it for a low fat moderate carbs high protien diet as i feel i will hold more muscle with carbs, i will however do the dave palumbo cut diet for the last few weeks of my prep....


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm doing the Palumbo diet at the moment, I started my 5th week yesterday and so far I'm very happy with it and happy with the results im seeing. On the whole you feel great on the diet my energy levels are fantastic and even in the gym im not getting tired like I use to which is a surprise to me. You very rarely feel hungry and my general wellbeing is a whole lot better. There's a video of Dave breaking the diet down I will try to find it and post it because it all makes sense when you hear it from the horses mouth.

Like most people have said it's best to try it and see for yourself, I know my body well and I know my body doesn't react to carbs well, I feel bloated and I put on weight very easily when consuming carbs even if it isn't large amounts. But if you do try the diet make sure you add carbs back into your diet slowly, like 25g a day for the first week otherwise the previous weeks you spent losing the weight will fly back on in no time.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

They can be very healthy if done correctly.

Personally i don't like Dave P's version as i think you should have a whole day of carbing up with protein and no fat.


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I'm likely to stay on this diet for a while, however I do think I will change it up a little to suit my needs as long as I keep the weight down, for example adding some veg to my eggs in the morning, i.e mushrooms or peppers with an omlette and small things here and there and like you said even take a saturday and carb up on that day.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> They can be very healthy if done correctly.
> 
> Personally i don't like Dave P's version as i think you should have a whole day of carbing up with protein and no fat.


X2 ^^^^^^^^^^

Couldn't agree more. IF CKD does have an anabolic effect on the refeed as some believe there is, then you aint gonna get it eating 1 big meal. Also, you want to load up your glycogen for better training. Better metabolic increase with 24 hour refeed, improved leptin... and so on.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> X2 ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Couldn't agree more. IF CKD does have an anabolic effect on the refeed as some believe there is, then you aint gonna get it eating 1 big meal. Also, you want to load up your glycogen for better training. Better metabolic increase with 24 hour refeed, improved leptin... and so on.


Plus these cheat meals the guys on his diet do are all pure **** usually refined carbs and saturated fats, pizza and the like. Now a clean carb up allows you to eat any carbs you like but with no fats. The result is very different to the BS meal....

As far as health....

Green veg with your meals such as broccoli and celery.

Clean meats like chicken, lean beef, fish.

Good sources of fat like avocado, almond butter.

It is very healthy done right.


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

Im currently doing the Palumbo diet and I was wondering if anyone who's done it for a long period of time, what their opinion would be on taking Gaspari's SizeOn Pre Contest while on the diet? Each serving has 2g Carbs.


----------

